# Shrimp molt



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

Blue rili shrimp molt on coconut shell.


----------



## JesusReynolds (Oct 3, 2013)

looks like a water grass to me that can grow anywhere on the surface of base in water


----------



## tweakz20 (Oct 30, 2013)

:icon_lol: What a great place to molt.


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Pretty cool how that happened.


----------

